# Bodybuilding.com Raided in Criminal Steroid Investigation on Eve of IFBB Olympia Week



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2009)

*Bodybuilding.com Raided in Criminal Steroid Investigation on Eve of IFBB Olympia Week*
_by Millard Baker_

The federal government continued their steroid witch-hunt targeting the dietary supplement industry with a raid of Bodybuilding.com on Thursday, September 24, 2009. The criminal investigation accuses Bodybuilding.com and its corporate officers of illegal marketing and distributing several anabolic steroids, unapproved new and misbranded drugs labeled fraudulently as dietary supplements, specifically ???Madol???, ???Tren???, ???Superdrol???, ???Androstenedione???, and ???Turinabol???.

Only androstenedione and Turinabol are legally classified as anabolic steroids; these ingredients were not disclosed on the product labels. The FDA has asserted that Madol, Tren and Superdrol are also anabolic steroids. However, only the DEA has the authority to administratively add these substances to the Controlled Substances list. The DEA has NOT yet made this determination. These ingredients have been widely and openly sold as listed ingredients in dietary supplements for years.

The FDA media strategy most likely intentionally staged the raid to coincide with the first day of the 2009 Olympia Weekend. The Olympia Expo, the centerpiece of the Olympia Weekend, includes a large number of sports nutrition companies as exhibitors. The Bodybuilding.com has had a prominent presence at the Expo for several years and is the main sponsor of the 2009 IFBB Mr. Olympia, the top competition in professional bodybuilding.

FDA Special Agent Robert Blenkinsop signed the affidavit of support of the search warrant that was executed at Bodybuilding.com Boise headquarters and warehouse. Blenkinsop participated in the FDA raid of American Cellular Labs (ACL) on July 23, 2009; however, ACL products were not distributed by Bodybuilding.com.

Blenkinsop states that his criminal investigation of Bodybuilding.com led him to investigate several of Bodybuilding.com???s suppliers including, but not limited to, Genetic Edge Technologies (GET), Kilo Sports (KS), and Innovative Delivery Systems (IDS). GET and Kilo Sports were both raided on June 5, 2009; IDS was raided on August 22, 2009.

The federal government conducted raids and interrogations of suppliers in search of evidence to support the FDA???s criminal investigation of Bodybuilding.com. In addition, the suppliers face their own respective criminal investigation for their role in conspiring with, and/or aiding and abbetting Bodybuilding.com in the illegal marketing and distribution of steroids.

Federal agents seized laptop computers, desktops and related computer-based evidence of the following Bodybuilding.com employees: Ryan Deluca (CEO); Jeremy Deluca (VP/President); Gary Davis (CFO, Executive VP); Kelly Household (CIO); Bryan Gum (Chief Strategy Officer), Josh Brouse (COO), Joe Guilliams (FDA/FTC Compliance Manager); Dustin Campbell (Purchasing Manager); Michael McClane (CFO); Ryan Vestal (Controller); Terry Mayer (Accounts Payable Manager).

The following is the government list of products alleged to contain anabolic steroids and unapproved/misbranded new drugs and fraudulently marketed as dietary supplements.

1. 4EVER FIT D-Drol
2. ADVANCED MUSCLE SCIENCE Dienedrone
3. ADVANCED MUSCLE SCIENCE Liquidrone UTT
4. ANABOLIC XTREME Hyperdrol H2
5. APS (aka ADVANCE MUSCLE SCIENCE) Mastavol
6. APS (aka ADVANCE MUSCLE SCIENCE) Revamp
7. APS (aka ADVANCE MUSCLE SCIENCE) Ultra Mass Stack
8. APS (aka ADVANCE MUSCLE SCIENCE) Ripped Stack
9. BETTER BODY SPORTS Finadex
10. BLACK CHINA LABS Straight Drol
11. BLACK CHINA LABS Straight Phlexed
12. BODY CONDITIONING SOLUTIONS TestraFLEX
13. BJORKLUND Methyldrostanolone
14. BOSC ENTERPRISES Epi-Tren
15. BOSC ENTERPRISES Magna Drol
16. CHAPARRAL LABS Epivol
17. CHAPARRAL LABS Pheravol-V
18. COMPETITIVE EDGE LABS M-Drol
19. COMPETITIVE EDGE LABS P-Plex
20. COMPETITIVE EDGE LABS X-tren
21. DIABOLIC LABS Epio-Plex
22. DIABOLIC LABS Finabolic 50
23. DIABOLIC LABS Revenge
24. ERGOPHARM 6-OXO
25. ERGOPHARM 6-OXO Extreme
26. EST (aka ENGINEERED SPORTS TECHNOLOGY) MethAnstance
27. EXTREME LABS Susto-Test Depot
28. FIZOGEN ON Cycle II Hardcore
29. GET (GENETIC EDGE TECHNOLOGIES) SUS-500
30. GET (GENETIC EDGE TECHNOLOGIES) Tren-250
31. HARDCORE FORMULATIONS T-Roid
32. IFORCE NUTRITION 1,4 AD Bold 200
33. IFORCE NUTRITION 17a PheraFLEX
34. IFORCE NUTRITION Dymethazine
35. IFORCE NUTRITION Methadrol
36. IDS (aka INNOVATIVE DELIVERY SYSTEMS) Bromodrol
37. IDS (aka INNOVATIVE DELIVERY SYSTEMS) Grow Tabs TR
38. IDS (aka INNOVATIVE DELIVERY SYSTEMS) Mass Tabs
39. IDS (aka INNOVATIVE DELIVERY SYSTEMS) Oxodrol Pro
40. IDS (aka INNOVATIVE DELIVERY SYSTEMS) Ripped Tabs TR
41. KILO SPORTS Massdrol
42. KILO SPORTS Phera-Mass
43. KILO SPORTS Trenadrol
44. MONSTER CAPS Monster Caps
45. MYOGENIX Spawn
46. NUTRA COASTAL D-Stianozol
47. NUTRA COASTAL H-Drol
48. NUTRA COASTAL S-Drol
49. NUTRA COASTAL Trena
50. PERFORMANCE ANABOLICS Methastadrol
51. PERFORMANCE ANABOLICS Tri-Methyl X
52. PURUS LABS E-pol Inslinsified
53. PURUS LABS Nasty Mass
54. RAGE RV2
55. RAGE RV3
56. RAGE RV4
57. RAGE RV5
58. REDEFINE NUTRITION Finaflex 550-XD
59. REDEFINE NUTRITION Finaflex Ripped
60. TRANSFORM SUPPLEMENTS Forged Extreme Mass
61. TRANSFORM SUPPLEMENTS Forged Lean Mass

Bodybuilding.com Raided in Criminal Steroid Investigation on Eve of IFBB Olympia Weekend - [Blog]


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2009)

TAKE NOTE, IronMagLabs 1-Andro Rx is NOT on the list!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2009)

According to Anthony Roberts, the following list is the manufacturers and the products which have been tested to contain an anabolic steroid (followed by the steroid it contains) as per the affidavit:

    * Anabolic Xtreme Hyperdrol X2 (Androstenedione, Tren*)
    * APS Ultra Ripped Stack (Superdrol, Tren)
    * Black China Labs Straight Drol (Superdrol)
    * Black China loabs Straight Phlexed (Superdrol)
    * G.E.T. Tren-250 (Tren)
    * IDS Oxodrol Pro (Madol)
    * I Force Nutrition 2a, 17a Methadrol (Superdrol)
    * I Force Nutrition Dymethazine (Superdrol)
    * I Force Nutrition 1,4 AD Bold 200 (Androstenedione)
    * I Force Nutrition 17a PheraFlex (Madol)
    * KiloSportsMassdrol (Superdrol)
    * KiloSports Pheramass (Madol)
    * KiloSports Trenadrol (Tren)
    * Myogenix Spawn (Madol, Tren)
    * Nutra Coastal D-Stianozol (Madol, Androstenedione)
    * Nutra Coastal H-Drol (Turinabol)
    * Nutra Coastal MDIT (Madol, Tren)
    * Nutra Coastal Trena (Tren)


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2009)

breakdown


----------



## spangdangler (Oct 7, 2009)

Prince said:


> TAKE NOTE, IronMagLabs 1-Andro Rx is NOT on the list!



Are they still selling it?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2009)

spangdangler said:


> Are they still selling it?



Bodybuilding.com is not, I believe once the dust settles with the FDA they might put some of the PH's back up, but right now they have removed all of them.

1-ANDRO RX 60 CAPS - Massnutrition.com

1-Andro Rx Pro-Hormone - IronMagLabs.com


----------



## Justiniano (Oct 7, 2009)

Steroids in bodybuilding!!! I cannot believe it.  
This is hypocrisy.


----------



## spangdangler (Oct 7, 2009)

Prince said:


> Bodybuilding.com is not, I believe once the dust settles with the FDA they might put some of the PH's back up, but right now they have removed all of them.
> 
> 1-ANDRO RX 60 CAPS - Massnutrition.com
> 
> 1-Andro Rx Pro-Hormone - IronMagLabs.com



cool. 
I ordered 3 cycles worth the other day when all this went down.


----------

